# Trivia 4/17



## luckytrim (Apr 17, 2020)

trivia 4/17
DID YOU KNOW...
20% of the Earth's land surface is desert.
4% of the Earth's land surface is Rain Forest, but Rain  Forests contain 50% 
of all animal species.


1. Who Sang That ?
'Me and you and a dog named Boo'
  a. - Toto
  b. - Lobo
  c. - Bono
  d. - Frodo
2. In the 20th century, who was the youngest winner of the US  Chess 
Championship at age 14?
3. What in the world is meant by  "jiggery-Pokery"  ?
4. The very first exhibit you find as you enter the Baseball  Hall of Fame is 
a video of a Comedy routine ; what Comedy routine is it  !
(Hint ; Three Word Title ...)
5. A suet cake is birdseed mixed with what?
6. Richard Boone starred in "Have Gun-Will Travel" as Paladin.  What/who is a 
Paladin ?
7. Who was the first New York Met to have his number retired  by the Team ?
  a. - #37 - Casey Stengel
  b. - #14 - Gil Hodges
  c. - #41 - Tom Seaver
  d. - #30 - Nolan Ryan
8. A patient entered the E.R. complaining of pain in the  occipital region... 
Where does it hurt ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The New York Yankees were once known as the Baltimore  Orioles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2.  Bobby Fischer
3. deceitful or dishonest behavior / trickery and  nonsense
4. "Who's On First"
5. raw, hard fat of beef or mutton
6. a Knight
7. – b
8. the Back of the Head ("the Head" is not good enough for  credit ! Sorry !)

TRUTH !!
The New York Yankees organization was founded in Baltimore  Maryland in the
year 1901. This team, known as the Orioles, was managed and  owned by John
McGraw. ... This changed in 1903 when the Baltimore Orioles  moved to New
York and became known as the the New York Highlanders. This  name would
change to the Yankees in 1913.


----------

